# Rash near delicate bits?



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I noticed the other day while rubbing Luna's tummy that she has a little rash in the crease next to her "bits" - i thought it looked like flea dirt - but she is up to date with flea treatments and I haven't seen any on her (nor seen her itching). Does it look like the sort of thing i should get a vet to look at? Or something likely to clear up by itself?

Here is what it looks like - my camera didn't like focusing sorry 










Thanks!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Does she bother with it? It looks like it could be a little bit uncomfortable for her maybe?

I have a tube of 'magic' cream that I use for little unknown 'red-ish' things just like this. It's called 'Neotopic-H-Lotion' - Antibiotic, Anti-inflammatory with Local Anaesthetic. Each g contains: Neomycin Sulfate 5 mg. Hydrocortisone 5 mg, Lignocaine HCI 5mg, in a water-miscible base. I got it from the vet, about $15 a tube, I think. On something similar to your picture, I normally rub a little on, then the 'redness' just disappears overnight!

Good luck!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Geez, whenever I find a rash, bump, itch.....I'm off th the Vet!!! Makes me feel better just to have it checked.
Bob says it makes our Vet feel better too $$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

She licks it sometimes - but generally only after going toilet or after I've been looking at it. I can't take her until Thursday, so I will keep an eye on it until then I guess. It looks similar to what my parents dog has on a much smaller scale- but shes allergic to fleas and gets it all OVER her back (and bites herself raw) even when she has no fleas :smcry: Poor Baby!

I have been to the vet so often that they know me on a first name basis now!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Take your fingers and open the flaps to look 'inside' to see if the internal tissue looks inflammed. Missy had a couple of bouts with similar look on outside but the inside was really inflammed. Once it was vulvalitis and once it was vaginitis. I was given a tube of medicated ointment from the vet to allpy and it cleared quickly after that.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mia has exactly the same thing. At first I thought it was fleas but no it is just like flaky brown specks?????? It's only on the outside and only on one side. :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I took her to the vet this morning because she seemed to have broken the skin and kept licking it - she gave me a cream to put on it and said to keep an eye on it (might develop into urinary tract infection). She said she didn't want to give antibiotics as she is so little/young (unless it isn't better in 5 days). If she keeps licking I have to get one of those head collar things rayer: 

I also got told that she was "too skinny" - probably because she dislikes the eukanuba and wasn't eating it :blink: - hence why I'm switching to another brand! Keep getting conflicting advice about feeding - one vets says just give 2 meals (1/2 a cup) the new one said give her as much as she wants - available all day (it's a multi-vet practice) :smhelp: . I think I will just increase what shes getting for her meals and maybe give her a raw chicken wing or something for 'lunch'

EDIT : Could Mia''s flecks be flea dirt - which is basically flea poo... Or it could be a similar thing to Luna - just a little irritation


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I took her to the vet this morning because she seemed to have broken the skin and kept licking it - she gave me a cream to put on it and said to keep an eye on it (might develop into urinary tract infection). She said she didn't want to give antibiotics as she is so little/young (unless it isn't better in 5 days). If she keeps licking I have to get one of those head collar things rayer:
> 
> I also got told that she was "too skinny" - probably because she dislikes the eukanuba and wasn't eating it :blink: - hence why I'm switching to another brand! Keep getting conflicting advice about feeding - one vets says just give 2 meals (1/2 a cup) the new one said give her as much as she wants - available all day (it's a multi-vet practice) :smhelp: . I think I will just increase what shes getting for her meals and maybe give her a raw chicken wing or something for 'lunch'
> 
> EDIT : Could Mia''s flecks be flea dirt - which is basically flea poo... Or it could be a similar thing to Luna - just a little irritation[/B]



Chances are it's irritated skin from the amonia in urine. 
Also, those little brown spots some see near that area are the same.
We call it "splash back". Usually a good soaping with a strong
cleanser like an acne cleanser followed by a bit of neosporin or
cortisone cream will help heal it quickly.
I know some yorkie people who used to swear by Windex to take off
the brown spots. I never tried it. lol


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

After the vet visit I applied the cream religiously and her rash cleared up! However yesterday I 'checked' there because I noticed her licking a bit more than usual and the rash is back... plus the skin is broken (i.e. scabbed over), probably because she keeps licking it. I was told to go back if the rash came back after 7 days - So I am going to the vet on Thursday morning (it's my last week of uni and I can't skip any days this week). Could it be an allergy :blink: or just "splash back" getting out of control. She also seems to be not really eating (not that she is a big eater), but she has food available ALL day! 

I am hoping it's nothing serious - shes acting normal besides the licking


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Since you say the vet said she is too skinny I would make sure she is getting her nutrition. At 4 months' old she should not be skinny. Maltese puppies often have to be prodded to eat. I hand fed all three of my Malts. I started this with my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.) in 1990. I had noticed she wasn't eating so I'd sit on the floor with her in my lap and feed her little by little. It was such a great bonding experience. I ended up having to do the same for Kallie and Catcher. With them I would put the amount of kibble in their bowl for their meal. I would usually leave it for a few hours or so and then if any was still not eaten, I would hand feed that to them.

Hand feeding didn't start any "bad" habits. Eventually as they got older they started loving to eat and now they are total little piggies


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would try to find a good quality canned food that she will eat and mix it with her dry, that may get her to eat more, or even moisten her kibble with a little warm chicken broth to soften it for her till she is willing to eat it dry. Even adding a little boiled chicken breast just to temp her to eat more.

Did the vet check her urine? Perhaps if her PH is off it could be irritating her causing the rash to come back, but you may need to have the collar till it clears because if she is constantly licking the area that too could be making it worse. I sure hope it clears up real soon :grouphug:


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

I keep a couple of tubes of neosporin and some mild hydrocortisone cream in the medicine cabinet for just this reason.

You could try wiping her off with baby facecloth wet with warm water to clean her - it is normal for a female puppy/dog to clean themselves after going to urinate and perhaps she is not drinking enough water and her urine is aggravating the problem vicious circle pee - lick - owie 
I would wash her down and dry her and apply cream - get a preemie onesie and make a buttonhole for her tail if you can sew or otherwise just snip an opening for her tail - keep that on her so she doesnt lick - it is what I used after spaying but of course you will have to open the snaps and roll it up for her to go outside then wash dry cream and re-snap the onesie.

I found that the Lil Cesars was quite palatable to Bella who is miss fussy pants - she would also eat baby chicken and those little baby sausages/weiners in the botle but now I just cook for them.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus had something that looked just like that, and ended up being a staph infection. I thought it was a heat reaction, and used cortisone to heal it. However, it came back, and spread to his entire body. Little scabs everywhere! I took him to the vet, (who told me it was fleas...it wasn't). I took him to another vet who told me it was staph, and prescribed an antibiotic. Hope it gets better!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I keep a couple of tubes of neosporin and some mild hydrocortisone cream in the medicine cabinet for just this reason.
> 
> You could try wiping her off with baby facecloth wet with warm water to clean her - it is normal for a female puppy/dog to clean themselves after going to urinate and perhaps she is not drinking enough water and her urine is aggravating the problem vicious circle pee - lick - owie
> I would wash her down and dry her and apply cream - get a preemie onesie and make a buttonhole for her tail if you can sew or otherwise just snip an opening for her tail - keep that on her so she doesnt lick - it is what I used after spaying but of course you will have to open the snaps and roll it up for her to go outside then wash dry cream and re-snap the onesie.
> ...


Lil Cesars is full of by-products and even has food colors and sodium nitrite and is not a high-quality food... not even a medium-quality food. And those sausages probably have a ton of fat and pork in them which is not good at all, especially for puppies. Forgive me for the negative reply but I can't help myself!!  I am a believer in "you are what you eat"!! 

Lil Cesars Puppy Food Ingredients:
Chicken & Beef
Sufficient Water For Processing, Beef By-Products, Meat By-Products, Poultry By-Products, Liver, Chicken, Beef, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Potassium Chloride, Carrageenan, Dried Yam, Caramel Coloring, Xanthan Gum, Natural Flavors, Salt, Erythorbic Acid, Dl-Methionine, Guar Gum, Zinc Sulfate, Biotin, Vitamin A, D3 And E Supplements, Yellow #5 And #6, Sodium Nitrite (For Color Retention), D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

She doesn't like being hand fed - i.e. she won't eat the food  Picky little brat! I have been giving her a little canned food, sometimes chicken mince... Also I live in Australia so alot of the food brands are different  

No the vet didn't test her urine - I am going to insist tomorrow! I got told not to wash her down as I don't want to spread the infection inside or around - only put a little saline water on it to try and stop it spreading. 

Also this morning she vomited alittle - just yellow foam bile stuff with alittle hair in it. I am not sure if thats because she has been eating my hair again (she eats alot of fluff/hair of carpet and then coughs up hair balls) or if this is her being sick  

She is still running around being her normal happy little self ... read jumping all over me while I watch tv and then getting DIRTY on the balcony (dunno how she does it)... shes like a dirt mop!

This is what I am feeding her at the moment (was recommended by my vet); Advance Dry Puppy Growth
Ingredients
Chicken and chicken by-products; corn; sorghum; rice; chicken tallow; vegetable protein concentrate; chicken digest; vegetable fi bre; poultry and poultry by-products; vegetable oil; iodised salt; potassium chloride; di-calcium phosphate; taurine; vitamin E; zinc sulphate; colostrum; choline chloride; antioxidants; vitamin C; lucerne meal; marigold meal; tomato powder; ferrous sulphate (iron); copper sulphate; vitamin A; calcium pantothenate; sodium selenite; vitamin B2, vitamin B12, potassium iodide; vitamin B1; niacin; vitamin D3; vitamin B6; folic acid. 

I realise now that maybe corn as a 2nd ingredient might not be great... but she seemed to prefer it to Eukanuba (which had beet in it)... I can get Innova Evo or California Natural but they are sold at this pet store that I don't really like because the puppies always look sad and smell! But I am wondering if she is allergic to something because she chews her feet sometimes - but they aren't red... again sometimes I will be asking about tomorrow! 

I will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> She doesn't like being hand fed - i.e. she won't eat the food  Picky little brat! I have been giving her a little canned food, sometimes chicken mince... Also I live in Australia so alot of the food brands are different
> 
> No the vet didn't test her urine - I am going to insist tomorrow! I got told not to wash her down as I don't want to spread the infection inside or around - only put a little saline water on it to try and stop it spreading.
> 
> ...


That food really has awful ingredients... I guess when I say "awful" I mean low quality such as all the by-products and the corn (which could be why she is chewing her feet). Innova is a wonderful food. Is there anyplace else you can get it? It is not always a favorite among dogs because it has no salt in it. Have you tried adding a little water and warming it in the microwave? The kibble may be hard for her to chew with her baby teeth.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah look I am a little pissed off that the vet recommended that food to me as being "super premium"... 
I will probably look at switching to Innova soonish - after the vet visit ... don't want to keep switching on her


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

The vet gave me some Clavulox tablets and gave me a sample cup (that I have to drop over when i get a sample). Hopefully this will clear it up, poor baby!

On another note her tear stains are greatly reduced since changing to Advance... so I am going to try another brand with no beet i.e. Innova Evo :biggrin: 

Poor little luna wasn't happy with the car rides though - 3 vomits :huh: first time in 3 weeks... (since we have been trying the ginger tablets)


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

sorry for your baby's food and rash problems.. :shocked: 
Holly has the same rashy issue.
Everynite b4 bed I take a warm rag and squeeze water with some mild soap and rinse or just gently wipe w/only water and pat dry.
You can also pat some cornstarch to keep it dry.
My vet also said don't wet it but that was not the best advice. It really need to be freshen and cleaned. And it was better than paying and having her lick medicine!
Please don't feed her anything (MEAT/POULTRY) raw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!It's really dangerous,especially since she is little.
Cook her up some eggs maybe or white poultry meat.
It's a challenge untill you can figure out their taste.
I hope she finds a food she likes, good luck and take care


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't give her raw food - the mince is all cooked without oil or salt added. 
Except of course the occasional raw chicken bone - which the vet told me was absolutely fine.

After 2 days on the antibiotics its clearing up :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I don't give her raw food - the mince is all cooked without oil or salt added.
> Except of course the occasional raw chicken bone - which the vet told me was absolutely fine.
> 
> After 2 days on the antibiotics its clearing up :chili:[/B]


Oh good! I'm glad it's starting to get better after just 2 days!! Thats excellent!

I've tried raw chicken wings with mine - Harley's not interested, and Dakota, well, like I've said before, she'd eat dirt if I offered her some! I now give them a raw chicken neck from time to time - both love them!


----------

